
New Method Could Store Massive Amounts of Data in Diamond Defects - jonbaer
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/researchers-use-diamonds-store-data-180960932/?no-ist
======
CoryG89
Seems like writing is sufficiently easy using different colored laser pulses,
but the article doesn't mention how feasible it is to actually read the data
once it's been stored.

------
digi_owl
All well and good, except for that pesky light sensitivity.

Also, can we really trust an electron to stay put like that?

Edit: i guess though that one could avoid the light issue by packing it in a
box complete with IO electronics. Only problem then would be if the IO
electronics can last as long as the data...

------
powvans
Pretty sure the Kryptonians have had this tech for millennia.

~~~
digi_owl
Crystalline data storage crops up all over the place.

